# Brinkmann Gourmet Electric Smoker mod tips??



## smokehouse (Dec 15, 2006)

I am getting an Brinkmann Gourmet Electric Smoker for Christmas and I am wondering if there are any mods i should do to help my performance? I noticed with the Charcoal version of this model there are a few mods recommended.
Appreciate any tips. Thanks.


----------



## payson (Dec 15, 2006)

I put a thermometer in my lid. Picked it up at Lowes. A Weber thermometer I believe. I also took advice from somewhere else on this site and bought a pepper grilling rack ($3.00 @ WalMart)to place my cast iron smoker box ($10.00 Lowes) on. I'd highly recommend this. Keeps it from resting directly on the element and harming it. One last thing, temperature control is a nice feature. I was lucky and got my hands on a monster rheostat. Barring that kind of luck it sounds like alot of people have successfully used a single burner hot-plate for lower temp smoking. I know the purists frown on the electric Brinkman's but I love mine!


----------



## redbrinkman1955 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hello
this is what Mods I have made to my Brinkman picked it up at a garage sale
for $8.00. Put oven thermometer in door then painted it black with high heat paint,also drilled holes in dome to run wires for temp gauges have wires going through cork to keep heat and smoke in also have second cork
so I can take out and spray apple cider vinegar thru it


----------

